# Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

I think this video link at youtube was posted. However, this is HD version. It is more impressive. Look at brave people at the bottom of the tank !





________
Honda Cub F


----------



## Colin475 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Peaceful. Those Manta Rays look like they fly through the water


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

My future tank!!!!!! hahha jking


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAH! That's the video i used to test my new samsung 1080p tv! HAHA~ gotta luv that tank!


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

=) wow......
if this is the 2nd largest, where is the largest? (dubai?)


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a beautiful tank!! *drool*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ok that was an amazing video. i wonder how they can keep 3 WHALE SHARKS!!!!! those get massive. looks like im planning a trip to Japan.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful. Just imagine the filtration of that setup...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. Amazing!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

wow throughout the whole clip i was drooling..
its on my do go list now!


----------

